# Excel-Funktion gesucht - Durchzählen wie oft "w" in einer Spalte steht.



## Mr. FISHMAN (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

also ich hab eine Liste mit Personen wo auch das Geschlecht mit drin erfasst ist.
Also für Männlein m und für die Weiblein w, nun brauch ich eine Funktion die mir
durchzählt wie oft ich w und wie oft ich m in der Spalte stehen habe. Kann mir
da einer Helfen?

Danke

  MfG MrF


----------



## shareware (30. Dezember 2003)

Hy Fishman, ist überhaupt kein Problem. Unter Einfügen, Funktionen gibts viele Möglichkeiten wie Anzahl, Anzahl2, Wenn... um Daten zu nach Kriterien zu zählen.

Die beste Möglichkeit wird die Funktion  Zählewenn sein. Würde dann so aussehen:

=ZÄHLENWENN(A:A;"w")

ergibt die Anzahl der w in der Spalte A, am besten probierst Du die Funktion mit einfügen... aus.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Mr. FISHMAN (30. Dezember 2003)

Juhu,
funktioniert 

Danke.

MfG FISHMAN


----------

